# Moving to Toronto from UK



## tom_newbery88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, My wife and I are looking to move to Toronto in around 3-5 years. We holidayed in Toronto a couple of years back and fell in live with it. (even in the -20 odd wether in january)!! I am 23 and my wife is 21. I will be a fully qualified electrician early next year and my wife is a marketing exec at a racecourse. I understand I will need at least a few years work experience but was wondering how my city and guilds qualification transfers to canada? We are looking to come to Toronto late 2013 for a 3 month visit and would like some advice on roughly how much spending money we should expect to bring to live a downtown Toronto lifestyle!
Any help or advice is appreciated!!
Thanks 
Tom and Emma


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

I have lived downtown toronto all my life(and loved it) before moving out to work...living expenditure downtown has a very very wide span in terms of dollar value, but here are an average cost of the basic needs:

Downtown Apartments: 1Jr bedroom to full one bedroom can range from 900 - 1500 CAD

Phones: go pay as you go for the first 3 months unless you know you are staying longer(just to avoid contract hassles)

Transit: per person monthly metropass 111.00 gives per person unlimited access to the transit...for the Record I drove everywhere cuz I hated the TTC.

Weekly allowance: bare bones no eating out per person 50.00 - 100.00 should be enough...if you love to eat out prepare to burn good cash...for ppl who love to eat out I would say 200.00 is reasonable.

Shopping: well this depends how much you want to allocate.

I think those are the basics with pricing you might want to consider so mock up your lifestyle and budget your funds from there...good luck...


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

ow one quick tip...whatever you do if you want to live downtown stay away from james town and certain parts of cabbage town...when you get there you will know what i mean...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tom_newbery88 said:


> Hi, My wife and I are looking to move to Toronto in around 3-5 years. We holidayed in Toronto a couple of years back and fell in live with it. (even in the -20 odd wether in january)!! I am 23 and my wife is 21. I will be a fully qualified electrician early next year and my wife is a marketing exec at a racecourse. I understand I will need at least a few years work experience but was wondering how my city and guilds qualification transfers to canada? We are looking to come to Toronto late 2013 for a 3 month visit and would like some advice on roughly how much spending money we should expect to bring to live a downtown Toronto lifestyle!
> Any help or advice is appreciated!!
> Thanks
> Tom and Emma


City and Guilds is not a recognized qualification here. You should check out the RED SEAL process which is for tradesmen. Home / Red Seal

For three months living in Toronto I believe you would need $12-15000.


----------

